
Devsense commercial VSCode PHP debugger is obfuscated open-source library - Andoryuuta
https://twitter.com/DevsenseCorp/status/1067136378159472640
======
DannyBee
You should give them a friendly reminder that removal or alteration of, or
false provision of, copyright management information, is a separate offense
under the DMCA that they can be liable for.

(IE you could commit no copyright infringement, and still be liable for
removing/altering/falsifying the CMI).

see
[https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/17/1202](https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/17/1202)
and
[https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/17/1203](https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/17/1203)

Unlike their hilarious reverse engineering "reminder", fair use is not a
defense to this.

------
samspenc
Response from the company: "Friendly reminder,reverse engineering is a
violation of license terms."

Wow, just wow.

~~~
chaz6
This is corporatism at its ugliest.

------
oliwarner
Wow these guys are ungrateful idiots.

Managing to violate MIT is pretty special in its own right but instead of
acknowledging the author, or thanking them for their work and promising to
comply with the license, they threaten the guy?!

Is there a good way to crowdsource a legal ass-kicking?

------
teddyqwerty
Ianal but how does this violate MIT. This is not a serious question, I would
like to learn.

